# Vintage WRUW February 2015



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## german

Angelus gong-and-hammer alarm with enamel "radium" dial (recently relumed and cased to wristwatch =)



















Sounds honestly LOUD ! Enjoy the sound


----------



## sixtysix

Early 1970's Sheffield diver. Sheffield was an economy brand that produced a a lot of cheap 1 jewel pin lever movements. This piece has a very nice 17 Jewel Lorsa P75 inside. New Year...old watches!!


----------



## anzac1957

Humming in F# for the evening. ..










Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## 72er

Snowy Greets from Germany! Here is one "digital" Best Regards. 72er.


----------



## Matty01

Something from 71


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy ref A 3645 _second series __1971/72_


----------



## bubba48

# 5


----------



## efauser

MultiStar today. Waiting for a Defy Spaceman, vintage Hamilton Thin-O-Matic and Pan Europ to arrive, tomorrow. With any luck, my birth year Birks Eterna Kontiki will be ready this week, too.


----------



## anzac1957

Roamer 523 Searock










Cheers


----------



## abzack

Belair Seapearl 600


----------



## busmatt

bubba48 said:


> # 5


Love that dial

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sixtysix

1974 Tissot SeaStar automatic, Cal. 2481. New Year...old watches!


----------



## Sdasurrey

Just seems like an 30s Elgin Tonneau 'kind of day' - a 'New England Patriots Win the Super Bowl kind of day' !!! Cheers, Scott










You Sad Bro ??!!!!










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paleotime

Brand new in my collection - a 1947 Bulova President "A"...


----------



## cd1963

Today is my cool old Wyler. I think it's cool because of where the crown is.


----------



## howards4th

1970's Lov Espadon (Swordfish) today.






















Have a good week everyone,
Chris


----------



## cconrad




----------



## EDNX




----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## busmatt

A little tough guy










The Jimmy Cagney of the watch world 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## bubba48

cd1963 said:


> Today is my cool old Wyler. I think it's cool because of where the crown is.


A truly outstanding watch. Congrats

# 6


----------



## Space Noodle

Mid 1950s DDR made UMF Ruhla on a 1970s W German bracelet. Yes, still needs a new crystal but I love wearing it and it keeps great time!


----------



## doomguy10011

Crystal is a bit beat up, but I just rodico'd the dial and it looks good as new.


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## sillo38




----------



## demonfinder

A recent addition to my Roamer collection -oversize 36mm (for the time !) 1950`s ex eBay basket case at a bargain price.
MST 402 movement
it needed a new mainspring,crystal and decent strap ..(and 55 Pounds from the depths of my wallet to my watch guy! this included a full service tho)to become a handsome beauty and












is now one of my faves.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

P1013663 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1013664 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## busmatt

Seconds master display










Just to be different

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sixtysix

ca. 1970 Enicar Sea-Pearl Star Jewels. A true compressor case, with an Enicar gilt 24 Jewel 1145B inside. New Year...old watches!!


----------



## howards4th

1971 Timex Electric Today.















Regards,
Chris


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Paleotime

What a difference a crystal makes...














1929 Bulova Crusador


----------



## EDNX

1981 Arctos Luftwaffe


----------



## James A

First gen Kinetic. AGS.



Regards,


----------



## Tomcat1960

Seiko for me, too:



























Seiko LordMatic ref. 5606-5011 cal. 5606A

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## bubba48

# 7


----------



## Henry Krinkle

efauser said:


> MultiStar today. Waiting for a Defy Spaceman, vintage Hamilton Thin-O-Matic and Pan Europ to arrive, tomorrow. With any luck, my birth year Birks Eterna Kontiki will be ready this week, too.


Lovely piece and a great bunch incoming.


----------



## Wibbs

Tonight(your timezone may vary) and at this moment, this:









OK it's not strictly mechanical, but it has a lot of mechanical parts. And it's cybernetic for pity's sake. _Cybernetic_. Yea baby!


----------



## busmatt

1918 Omega









Harry's hiding, can you tell where he is?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960

busmatt said:


> Harry's hiding, can you tell where he is?


It's camouflaged, isn't it? And isn't the point of camouflage to blend into your environment? So the answer is "No!". (And don't object to what your cat is thinking about the matter ;-))

I'm wearing a little, aptly named divers' chronograph today:






















































Roi des Eaux Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7734

'Roi des Eaux' - "Waterking" - was a brand of Geneva's R. Muller SA. I guess it was manufactured for the French market where the counter-clockwise bezel was quite common with divers' watches.

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## sixtysix

1977 Waltham Automatic, German made 17 Jewel PUW 1663S Autorotor inside. New Year....old watches!


----------



## Stewpot

My little pride and joy. Workhorse 1225 movement with very little to go wrong. Just back from getting a squeaky clean new crystal fitted.

With the meaty leather Steve-O strap and the black dial it has a little bit of a 'baby Panerai' feel to it - although I'd take the charm of the Oysterdate over a Panerai any day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

Got my first Kelek chronograph,unusual subdial and date positions ( what a way to justify a new watch purchase!!! we the people of WUS are creative huh ).

How cool is that:


----------



## cd1963

bubba48 said:


> A truly outstanding watch. Congrats


Thank you buba48. I was quite pleased when I found it. It's amazing what you can find in the bay.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Today...1936 18ct solid gold Longines Cushion watch..... Best to all, always, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## howards4th

Wearing one of my new to me favorites today:
Early 50's Helbros, along side is one of my favorite cars from the fifties: 55' Chevrolet Nomad, too bad it can't be adult size,
so this is the next best thing















A good day/evening to you all!

Chris


----------



## Bodyblue

howards4th said:


> Wearing one of my new to me favorites today:
> Early 50's Helbros, along side is one of my favorite cars from the fifties: 55' Chevrolet Nomad, too bad it can't adult size,
> so this is the next best thing
> View attachment 2851690
> 
> View attachment 2851706
> 
> 
> A good day/evening to you all!
> 
> Chris


I have had the BEST luck with ANYTHING Helbros, period. I love them and own several both Auto and wind. Here is one of my faves....


----------



## Bodyblue

My everyday Accutron 2181 N5. The band is finally starting to get some patina and look even better. I thought a 70s formal would look strange on a wide band but it ends up, I really like it and is comfortable as all get out.


----------



## doomguy10011

6138 UFO


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## bubba48

# 8


----------



## sempervivens

Seiko chronometer March 1972


----------



## efauser

1958 Birks Eterna Kontiki, my birth year, came back today after being serviced. Just in time for a client dinner, tonight. I'm sure I'll be the only watch nerd at the table.


----------



## Thehemiman

My Framont Parking Alarm


----------



## howards4th

efauser said:


> 1958 Birks Eterna Kontiki, my birth year, came back today after being serviced. Just in time for a client dinner, tonight. I'm sure I'll be the only watch nerd at the table.
> 
> View attachment 2854890


I had to laugh because, I was at a dinner the other night with a bunch of people, and as I looked around the table I noticed I was the only one wearing a watch that I could see, I thought to myself, "no one wears watches anymore, I wish someone would notice my 1950's Helbros I'm wearing tonight." How "nerd-ee" is that?! :-d
Awesome watch by the way, you will be the only one at your client dinner ROCKIN' IT! with a SWEET vintage watch! :-!


----------



## JP71624




----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> Wearing one of my new to me favorites today:
> Early 50's Helbros, along side is one of my favorite cars from the fifties: 55' Chevrolet Nomad, too bad it can't be adult size,
> so this is the next best thing
> View attachment 2851690
> 
> View attachment 2851706
> 
> 
> A good day/evening to you all!
> 
> Chris


Looks awesome on that strap!


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## busmatt

Back to where it all began









Cal552

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

I'm loving the day off, I can change watches a lot









564cal

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957

My 565 says hello...



Cheers


----------



## demonfinder

Mmm... what to wear today?
I decided to dig out an old cheapy as a change from my usual penchant for my Roamers.
This a a surprisingly solid and accurate East German Ruhla which I took a punt on as I liked the dial.
solid stainless steel case too -just a few quid on eBay- plus a new strap.
I`ve not opened it up- but I wouldn`t be expecting jaw dropping beauty or sophistication if I did . :0)
I sneaked in a groovy little Art Deco alarm clock into the pic ..another ebay steal and so quiet when running it doesn`t keep you awake at night -unlike most of the old school ones.
Used as an occasional alternative to my phone alarm.


----------



## busmatt

Another change










Roaming around

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## efauser

The Spaceman has landed.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Working at home doing concalls - felt like a little sophistication - 1934 14 Ct Solid Gold Longines Tonneau - yes it's a redial - a vintage watch I got before I stopped buying redials. But I think it's a good redial probably by Sonni in London cheers ! Scott

PS - like Matt today I can change watches. This is already my second today....

.









Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guy0783

14k Hamilton Masterpiece today


----------



## cjperry

guy0783 said:


> 14k Hamilton Masterpiece today


Those lugs are masterpieces.


----------



## cjperry

My mystery french diver now on a french coloured nato.


----------



## cd1963

Today I'm wearing this little Gem that I found in the bay. I have no idea what it is. Any thoughts?


----------



## howards4th

Just back from a service: 1950's "Tradition" made for Sears Roebuck & Co.
Solid little time piece.






















Nice to have it back,
Chris


----------



## cjperry

cd1963 said:


> Today I'm wearing this little Gem that I found in the bay. I have no idea what it is. Any thoughts?


It's a looker that's for sure.


----------



## Paleotime

My 1931 Bulova Edwin...kinda scarce...worn case, too bright redial, bent-up and repaired swivel lugs...







But what a movement...21 jewels - 6 adjustments...runs beautifully...


----------



## laikrodukas

Was listed as spares/repairs for some reason.
But a simple wind and it goes... Should I open a case for "not as described" ? 

So put a new strap for this NOS fella. Even the crystal is signed


----------



## busmatt

Final change for the day










I am the Geek Lord

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## anzac1957

Unicorn...










Cheers


----------



## bubba48

# 9


----------



## anzac1957

Sdasurrey said:


> Working at home doing concalls - felt like a little sophistication - 1934 14 Ct Solid Gold Longines Tonneau - yes it's a redial - a vintage watch I got before I stopped buying redials. But I think it's a good redial probably by Sonni in London cheers ! Scott
> 
> PS - like Matt today I can change watches. This is already my second today....
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know there are more off us out there that take the opportunity to wear more than one watch on a quiet day..


----------



## anzac1957

laikrodukas said:


> Was listed as spares/repairs for some reason.
> But a simple wind and it goes... Should I open a case for "not as described" ?
> 
> So put a new strap for this NOS fella. Even the crystal is signed


Wonderful.. have love those types of sales.. one of my Roamers was sold to me for steampunk parts on the same basis. .


----------



## Sdasurrey

anzac1957 said:


> Good to know there are more off us out there that take the opportunity to wear more than one watch on a quiet day..


Heh - I learned it here from 'you guys' - so I should be saying thanks!! Cheers, Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

It's a Swiss watch week ,today with Cauny Chronograph...


----------



## raincity

Love this! I've been looking for a a MultiChron 12. Is it Valjoux or EP40?
TE=sempervivens;12317058]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## raincity

Gallet MultiChron 45, EP4 movement.


----------



## yessir69




----------



## anzac1957

The other Unicorn...



Cheers


----------



## hendra324

Titoni Cosmoking Gold Bezel


----------



## german




----------



## dwillie




----------



## anzac1957

Not yet vintage but on the wrist for the night..










Cheers


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## okidoc01

Seiko bullhead


















Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Literustyfan

WWI Waltham "Admiral Evans" Trench Watch with an Offset Crown.

10k gold filled Illinois case, original factory crown, BIG size 0s version, enamel RED 12 dial with USA stamp.

19 jewel Riverside Maximus movement featuring Diamond, Sapphire and Ruby jewels with a solid gold train.


----------



## efauser

Pan-Europ (in case you couldn't tell from the dial).


----------



## cd1963

Today's watch just arrived and I am delighted. A vintage SOLREX with an exploded dial. I did not use a fish eye lens when taking this picture. Sweet!


----------



## Sdasurrey

Black dial Chrono day...Moeris late 50s.....the gold plating on this watch is quite bright.... And with the elephant strap.... Cheers... Scott










If front of a painting in oil I have by a Swedish artist....










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjperry

Sdasurrey said:


> Black dial Chrono day...Moeris late 50s.....the gold plating on this watch is quite bright.... And with the elephant strap.... Cheers... Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If front of a painting in oil I have by a Swedish artist....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


A bit OT but who is the Swedish artist?


----------



## busmatt

Just arrived










Sweet seventies Rotary take on the integrated sports watch

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## EDNX

1940 Luftwaffe Hanhart Single Pusher


----------



## sixtysix

Mido MultiStar Automatic, German Day of week. New Year...old watches!


----------



## Sdasurrey

cjperry said:


> A bit OT but who is the Swedish artist?


Thanks for the question - she moved out of painting into TV, so I got this about 18 years ago while she was still painting - Liselotte Weistadt is her name - it is kind of dramatic but I like to take vintage watch pics with my art as background........here's another piece I have by her, also oil.....Cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69

Picked this up NOS.


----------



## busmatt

yessir69 said:


> Picked this up NOS.


Hmmmm black, isn't it

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## guy0783

Single crown Super Compressor!


----------



## bubba48

# 10


----------



## yessir69

So let's try this again...

Picked this up NOS recently.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Still with *Cauny *brand,today the Royal 2000,powered by AS 1951 movement...


----------



## anzac1957

Longines today. ..

This one for the day...



This one for the evening. ..



Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

On way to Portobello Rd for my standard Saturday watchmaker visit - the wife is hassling me more and more over these trips. 40s Maxor chrono at the surrey station with some nice patina.

But I am getting frustrated about the Moeris I wore yesterday - my watchmaker has put the chrono and small seconds back on after they have come off 3 times - after wearing it yesterday the small seconds came off AGAIN - is this the watchmaker, the watch, bad luck or all of the above ??!!
Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjperry

Sdasurrey said:


> Thanks for the question - she moved out of painting into TV, so I got this about 18 years ago while she was still painting - Liselotte Weistadt is her name - it is kind of dramatic but I like to take vintage watch pics with my art as background........here's another piece I have by her, also oil.....Cheers, Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. I never actually heard of her but will definitely keep my eyes open now, I'm sure there will be a few of her pieces circulating here in Sweden.


----------



## cjperry

Put the Intra on brown leather.


----------



## Sdasurrey

cjperry said:


> Beautiful. I never actually heard of her but will definitely keep my eyes open now, I'm sure there will be a few of her pieces circulating here in Sweden.


Cj - correction Wajstedt is her surname and she's a filmmaker in Sweden - I found her quite easily on Google, cheers, Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

Sdasurrey said:


> But I am getting frustrated about the Moeris I wore yesterday - my watchmaker has put the chrono and small seconds back on after they have come off 3 times - after wearing it yesterday the small seconds came off AGAIN - is this the watchmaker, the watch, bad luck or all of the above ??!!
> Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Watchmaker or the hands.Maybe the hands have not correct size holes for pinions?


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Emre

Weekend should be colorful,but can't decide if on bracelet or strap,or back to routine? Such a trouble to chose...Help me


----------



## WatchFred

some old pilot's chronograph for the weekend, not too colorful compared to Emre's Glycine, but aging quite gracefully.

the Jardur Bezelmeter seems to be the first "countdown bezel" chronograph, launched in 1937 - or has anyone seen that on earlier pieces ?


----------



## sixtysix

JDM 1972 Seiko Speedtimer Flyback automatic chronograph, 7015-8000. Currently on a Effie Calavaza Zuni bracelet. The snake symbolizes life, death, rebirth, defiance and wisdom. New Year...old watches!


----------



## GWhite3

NOS Bifora hand-winder.


----------



## Sdasurrey

I'm beginning to wonder about this hobby - picked up the 1917 silver Moser - now in a cab to Waterloo - picked up 2 Cauny chronos and lost the crown in the first 30 seconds standing in line setting the time getting a coffee on Portobello Rd - I'm either an IDIOT or this hobby is both costly and has substantial op risk - at least the PATS WON ! Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollonaught

Hang in there Scott,things will level off eventually,and you`ll be wearing the the three g grin again.

Better show a watch while i`m here..........................








60`s landeron based chrono,Mithras.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Emre: that Kelek chronograph is great! How do you like the movement?

@ demonfinder: two very cool pieces - congratulations!

@ James A: is that "Smyrna" on that chronograph's dial? What's ticking inside?



Emre said:


> Watchmaker or the hands.Maybe the hands have not correct size holes for pinions?


Shouldn't a watchmaker realize this? :shock:

@ Scott: is that the same watchmaker you got the Cauny with the lose crown from? If so, his QA leaves something to be desired, don't you think so?

* * *​
Today, I've been wearing the "other" Volvo-Certina:








































































Certina Blue Ribbon 'Volvo 50th Anniversary', ref. 623 1218 41, cal. 25-011 (aka ETA 2783)

The size of the Volvo order meant that Certina (who were winding down their movement-making business at the time already) had to complete the order with some purchased movements. A very good one, at the time, was ETA's 2783, and it came with the additional benefit of a date quick-set (which Certina's own 25-651M had not.) As far as I know, the ETA-equipped Volvo-Blue Ribbons sported green dials (whereas the 25-651-equipped ones were all blue.) The 2783s are also easily recognizable because of the smaller font used on the date wheel.

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

Apollonaught said:


> Hang in there Scott,things will level off eventually,and you`ll be wearing the the three g grin again.
> 
> Better show a watch while i`m here..........................
> View attachment 2885065
> 
> 
> 60`s landeron based chrono,Mithras.


Apollonaught - thanks for the kind words / and the nice watch ! I hope soon to reach 'equilibrium' / but I have to say I have to come in from surrey every other Saturday with the wife starting to '.....' and 4 trips for a simple small seconds hands replacement, Multi trips for a simple crown replaced .....anyway your thoughts are GREATLY APPRECIATED !!!!!!!! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalku


----------



## Sdasurrey

Tomcat - yes same watchmaker for everything I have done, including the Cauny _ everyone uses him but multiple trips in from Surrey is _______,! Sda 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paleotime

@Scott - Sounds like he is good at the complicated stuff - but lacks attention to detail for the small things. Or he is just too busy...

Today for me - Fresh off my bench - A 1936 Bulova President.


----------



## busmatt

Postie brought another pressie today



















A nice little Rex, one of those unassuming little watches but at it's heart beats the venerable Bidynator and mine for a few beer tokens 

Hang in there Scott, and maybe try another watchmaker, I have three I trust , it always pays to shop around

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## jspollmann

It's small, but beautiful: 1939 IWC caliber 61 'Hermet'


----------



## bubba48

# 11


----------



## James A

@ tomcat, actually it reads Silvana and holds a Cal.1270 which is a in fact a modified Venus Cal.170 . Really crisp flyback function.

for today..



Regards,


----------



## abzack

Paul Portinoux Alarm arrived today. It needs a new crystal, but everything seems to be working correctly.


----------



## raincity

I've been looking at Hanharts. Are parts hard to find for the older ones?


EDNX said:


> 1940 Luftwaffe Hanhart Single Pusher


----------



## raincity

The joys of owning old watches. At least, unlike vintage cars, they don't leave you stranded by the side of the road.


Sdasurrey said:


> I'm beginning to wonder about this hobby - picked up the 1917 silver Moser - now in a cab to Waterloo - picked up 2 Cauny chronos and lost the crown in the first 30 seconds standing in line setting the time getting a coffee on Portobello Rd - I'm either an IDIOT or this hobby is both costly and has substantial op risk - at least the PATS WON ! Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## howards4th

Sdasurrey said:


> I'm beginning to wonder about this hobby - picked up the 1917 silver Moser - now in a cab to Waterloo - picked up 2 Cauny chronos and lost the crown in the first 30 seconds standing in line setting the time getting a coffee on Portobello Rd - I'm either an IDIOT or this hobby is both costly and has substantial op risk - at least the PATS WON ! Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Hang in there Scott, as I mentioned before: I went through the same thing with my dads chrono and it was SO F---ING frustrating!!!!o| I almost gave up on vintage watches all together during all that,:-| but I'm glad I didn't.
Don't give up it will work out.:-!

Chris


----------



## okidoc01

Loving this to the moon and back 









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## 72er

Today, i wear this Cardriver Watch:


----------



## sixtysix

Mathey-Tissot Quartz....don't see many of these around. New Year...old watches!


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Espada ref A 7817 ca. 1972 (the world's first automatic chronograph with full calendar and moon phase)


----------



## Literustyfan

Elgin Trench Watch with an Offset Crown, gold filled "Royal" Bates & Bacon case, BIG size 0s, enamel BOLD Arabic Military Dial, 15 jewels, grade 410, leather strap from England

I just re-lumed these correct center reservoir military hands and the factory drilled hour marked lum dots two days ago using Bergeon luminous material.


----------



## demonfinder

A nice late `40`s early 50`s Roamer.
I love the dial on this ..should have noticed the crystal needed a polish before I took the pics though to remove the little scratches by the 8 !
Cut me some slack tho as I`m suffering with a severe bout of man flu and barely had the strength to push the shutter button :0)


----------



## Tomcat1960

Outstanding watches here today! Must have to do with the fact that it's Sunday, no? ;-)

For me it has to be snow .... in Technicolor :




































Vialux "Super", cal. FHF 96-4N

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today, back at Vulcain Kilimandjaro...


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Sdasurrey said:


> I'm beginning to wonder about this hobby - picked up the 1917 silver Moser - now in a cab to Waterloo - picked up 2 Cauny chronos and lost the crown in the first 30 seconds standing in line setting the time getting a coffee on Portobello Rd - I'm either an IDIOT or this hobby is both costly and has substantial op risk - at least the PATS WON ! Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes i think the same way... but i when look around for new watches at storefront shops,just can't choose one... well,maybe one or another 

We are talking about old machines,and beside other issues,being lucky counts too...

Better luck next time


----------



## Sdasurrey

@Pedro - thanks !! 'Obrigado' !

I have become the 'human husband hand winder' = HHHW !

To wear this 40s Eberhard SS chrono today I had to 'steal' it back from my wife who wears it every day - but because I'm working at home trying to start a startup - my wife, who teaches part time at the American School my children went to, leaves every morning first and she grabs this Eberhard everyday and says 'please wind it' !

I'm happy to of course - pic taken today in front of an unsigned Chagall print I have from the 1956 Bible series - including the reflection of my bay window - cheers to all ! Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paleotime

A 1940 Elgin for today...


----------



## GWhite3

I just love the dial on this. And the red second hand, as well. Very nice!


----------



## demonfinder

Thanks GWhite3..Roamer did some fabulous dials in the 4O`s /50`s and red arrow heads were a lovely touch and often survive in great shape due to the waterproof case design ..sadly some of the actual cases themselves faired less well unless you got one of the more expensive models..they seem to have thicker or better quality plating.
Regards,
Demonfinder


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## bubba48

Tomcat1960 said:


> Outstanding watches here today! Must have to do with the fact that it's Sunday, no? ;-)
> 
> For me it has to be snow .... in Technicolor :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vialux "Super", cal. FHF 96-4N
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


Never seen! I didn't know this brand. Really interesting

# 12


----------



## sillo38

I don't really know if this should be considered vintage, but my 1016 explorer from 86.


----------



## anzac1957

Gentleman at church asked me the other day if I was still collecting watches to which I replied 'yes'.. his vision had deteriorated and he wanted to pass his old watch to me as he couldn't read it anymore.. this is what he gave me..



Cheers


----------



## Oldlyme14

We don't own our watches. They'll out live all of us.

The best we can do is just take care of them for the next owners....


Mark S.


----------



## 28A

Oldlyme14 said:


> We don't own our watches. They'll out live all of us.
> 
> The best we can do is just take care of them for the next owners....
> 
> Mark S.


This is so true, and the countless amounts of 100 year old Trench watches a couple of us have on here is a good example of that.


----------



## Ric Capucho

1970s vintage Shuangling 20 Zuan.

Ric


----------



## sixtysix

1970 Timex self-winder......New Year, old watches!


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ bubba48: thank you, Sir ;-) Vialux has been registered in 1977 to Gaston Langel and his Vialux-Langel Watch Co. of Bienne, Switzerland.

Those Cymas are lovely, btw - I like the dial texture!

@ anzac1957: lovely watch, cool story. (What did you give in exchange - a big-date watch? ;-))

* * *​
I'm showing off today (and probably for the better part of this week) with the watch Commander Bond would have worn in the 1970s hadn't it been for the quartz revolution:








































































Omega Seamaster 'Big Square', ref. 166.0138/BCT, cal. 1012



















Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Renoldi

Baume Tronosonic


----------



## demonfinder

I`m still battling the effects of Man Flu so picked something understated and quiet for today..
a sort of mild mannered Clark Kent as opposed to a Superman multi-dialled, multi-coloured desk diver.
The gold plating has seen better days but the lovely curved dial and hands are in good nick ..and it keeps great time (some of us collectors can over-look that bit sometimes! )
























Regards, Demonfinder


----------



## 72er

I have to confess that i didn't wear this Watch today, but it just fits in here:

Best regards. 72er.


----------



## Literustyfan

I just finished the restoration on this one over the weekend, turned out pretty good.

WWI Elgin Trench Watch, gold filled AWCCo "Fortune" case, gold filled "LATH" crystal guard, January 1918 Black Star Dial (model #3), size 3/0s, 7 jewels, re-lumed.

The "LATH" crystal guards are insanely difficult to obtain!


----------



## guy0783

I found this Kestenmade Bambi band in a pile of scrap bands this weekend in pieces. Made some pins from finishing nails, put it back together and had to wear it on something today. 

I think it looks pretty good, what do you guys think?


----------



## Charon

Birks Rideau (Fortis) Easy-Math


----------



## Fazmaster

Im in!

Recently arrived Meylan










Cheers,


----------



## german

My digital mate


----------



## busmatt

german said:


> My digital mate


Plus matching shirt, cool

Old school for tomorrow










Dennison Moon cased Omega c: 1918

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## dwillie

Today and yesterday.


----------



## Matt_wool83




----------



## Emre

guy0783 said:


> I found this Kestenmade Bambi band in a pile of scrap bands this weekend in pieces. Made some pins from finishing nails, put it back together and had to wear it on something today.
> 
> I think it looks pretty good, what do you guys think?


Please don't torture that nice Airman with that bracelet

Mine is wrapped with a warm leather NATO band and is very pleased and pleasing


----------



## bubba48

# 13


----------



## MusicPDX

1968 Omega Seamaster


----------



## Wibbs

Earlier today this;









!934 Zenith "aviator". Family piece Yep t'is a redial, but in my defence the original was near unreadable and akin to having Three Mile Island, Chernobyl and Nagasaki at the end of my wrist. Like _scary_ levels of emissions. *winks using third eye* And when I'm angry I turn green and grow muscles which is a psychic shock for me...

Tonight and as we speak this;









My most recent and long sought for "grail", posted elsewhere.

It would seem like they'd have very little in common, but they kinda do. Both are large watches, very large for their day and still look big today, both have kinda steampunk/futuristic vibe, both are remarkably accurate and both are _loud_. I mean you can hear these things at the end of your wrist if you listen. The Zenith ticks as loud as a grandfather clock only faster and the Longines buzzes like a... beehive/marital aid[delete as your personal deviancy applies]


----------



## 28A

Wibbs what kind of case is that Zenith? Its a bit new for my liking in terms of the lugs.. but the rest looks amazing!

Also, i'm jealous of all the snow pictures. Its summer here and we've had a bloody hot one.. and i'm getting over it haha.


----------



## Ric Capucho

1970s vintage Shuangling 40 Zuan.

Ric


----------



## 72er

I am wearing this smart vintage Longines today:


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## 72er

Great Longines. Greets to New Zealand!

@Anzakc957: Right in the Heart of Germany ;-)


----------



## anzac1957

72er said:


> Great Longines. Greets to New Zealand!


Danke..Wo leben Sie?


----------



## Emre

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Emre: that Kelek chronograph is great! How do you like the movement?
> * * *
> Today, I've been wearing the "other" Volvo-Certina:
> 
> Best regards,
> Tomcat


Sorry TC,just saw your question. Well this Kelek chronograph is certainly cool,the pushers are like the Valjoux style,needs a bit stronger push it's not like the Lemania chronos.But mine will go to service soon so I have it secured for the coming decade.Won't wear it before making sure it's checked so recently in the box.


----------



## sixtysix

1957 Hamilton Automatic K-456, 17 Jewel Hamilton 660 (KF28.45), 10K GF case with 14Kt gold numerals, this sold for $95 in 1957. New Year...old watches!


----------



## Wibbs

28A said:


> Wibbs what kind of case is that Zenith?


Nickel plated brass with fixed "ribbon" lugs to originally take a stitched on strap. They're kinda like an update of the Trench watch design. 41mm across minus the crown so large and positively huge for the time. These were a particular pattern of 30's pilots watches. Big crown for ease of winding when wearing gloves, fixed lugs, black dial and bezel pointer. Zenith, Omega, Oris, Helvetia and Longines and a host of smaller makers came out with near identical examples of this pattern.









The Zenith comes in a few versions. The most common is the sub second with an enamel dial, there is also one with no seconds and mine with the centre seconds. The latter are rarer. I've even seen one in a "ladies" size. Funny enough, though it's large and you'd imagine the crown would make it awkward it actually wears well.


----------



## Onewatchhh

Not been in for a long long time, hello again everyone


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## guy0783

I'm going to have a pile of work to dive into soo...


----------



## EDNX

Arrived today and I am very happy!


----------



## Helioshiye

Pontiac powered with peseux 7040


----------



## Danny4




----------



## yessir69

My two Gruens:


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Paleotime

My 1940 Bulova President "B"...


----------



## LPhiE

My "new" Fortis Trueline I received today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## howards4th

Sdasurrey: aka- Scott and I have been in the same boat lately: Scott having trouble with his Moeris and me with my Wyler Chrono.

I went to pick it up today and as I was setting it at the watch place, the crystal pops off!!! I had to laugh, so my watch guy took it right back and fixed the crystal but when I got home the second hand is still getting stuck on the date hand as you can see in the photo, this was one of the reasons I took it in!!! AND the month window got stuck AGAIN!!! :-|:-|

All I can say is I'm done!!! I give up, and as I have said before I now know why this watch spent so much time in a drawer when my dad had it.

Time to put it out of it's misery and sell it for it's gold value.:-(







I know I said never give up Scott, but I must on this one.

So for the rest of the day I shall wear my simple Helbors. 








It's the simple things that make you happy!:-!

Chris


----------



## EDNX

Took the new thing out for a Walk!


----------



## busmatt

A solid and dependable old soldier today










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957

howards4th said:


> Sdasurrey: aka- Scott and I have been in the same boat lately: Scott having trouble with his Moeris and me with my Wyler Chrono.
> 
> I went to pick it up today and as I was setting it at the watch place, the crystal pops off!!! I had to laugh, so my watch guy took it right back and fixed the crystal but when I got home the second hand is still getting stuck on the date hand as you can see in the photo, this was one of the reasons I took it in!!! AND the month window got stuck AGAIN!!! :-|:-|
> 
> All I can say is I'm done!!! I give up, and as I have said before I now know why this watch spent so much time in a drawer when my dad had it.
> 
> Time to put it out of it's misery and sell it for it's gold value.:-(
> View attachment 2920642
> 
> I know I said never give up Scott, but I must on this one.
> 
> Chris


Don't do it Chris,

If you must get rid of it, send it to me..


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## ludfan

Restored by Baume & Mercier last year!


----------



## busmatt

James A said:


> Regards,


Once again James you tease me with that watch ️️️

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## bubba48

# 14


----------



## Sdasurrey

50s Cauny Chrono and Big Band Jazz.... Scott















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## sixtysix

1950's Tissot bumper automatic. New Year...old watches!


----------



## Tomcat1960

New 'New Old Stock' to the collection:



























Lorett Automatic, cal. MSR T56

According to the signature on the crown, 'Lorett' seems to be a brand of the 'Manufactures Suisses Reunies' where several companies like Revue Thommen, Vulcain, Phénix and others had joined forces in the 1960s.










My original plan called to send it off to my master watchwright for a proper service but then I couldn't resist and commissioned it for a day:




























;-)

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Onewatchhh

Seamaster day today! :-!


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## busmatt

Got a new strap for the REX Bidynator



















NOS from the 1950's

I like it 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Sdasurrey

My Pierce Hanging with Jar Jar Binks !

Jar Jar needs to go to A&E to get his arm put back on......Cheers, Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guy0783

LeCoultre day


----------



## howards4th

anzac1957 said:


> Don't do it Chris,
> 
> If you must get rid of it, send it to me..


Don't worry I won't melt it down...yet.;-)


----------



## Onewatchhh

Couldn't resist this one this evening


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## bubba48

# 15


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Onewatchhh

Lovely! Have a soft spot for Longines... but almost no knowledge :roll: what movement hides in there?

Coffee looks good right now in the UK too!! |>


----------



## Onewatchhh

The old lady bids you good thursday


----------



## Tomcat1960

guy0783 said:


> LeCoultre day


That is one beautiful LeCoultre! Lovely patina!

For me it's still the un-patinaed Lorett:










No, not "Loretta". That's a name for easy girls ;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## anzac1957

BenF said:


> Lovely! Have a soft spot for Longines... but almost no knowledge :roll: what movement hides in there?
> 
> Coffee looks good right now in the UK too!! |>


The Longines Admiral you are asking about has the 503 calibre..


----------



## Sdasurrey

It's an Eberhard Gold Chrono day ....the 'Grail'....









Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix

1976 Hamilton Soverign....17 Jewel Swiss made Hamilton 821 automatic (ETA 2783). MSRP of $140 in 1976 is $592 today. New Year old watches!!


----------



## guy0783

Thanks for the kind comments in the LeCoultre!

Super Sea Wolf today.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Renoldi

Just arrived !! Nos !

From 1993 ( I know that many of you don't consider 90's watches vintage. But I do !!  )


----------



## dgf67

I have a Birks Rideau on today. I know it says loaner but I think I'll keep it.










I haven't posted much lately so here's a few others I've worn lately. There's a woody, Ernest borel, mido, Timex, active service, benrus, and another bulova.


----------



## 72er

Winter Greets from Germany!


----------



## Matt_wool83




----------



## nick10

Longines Ultra-Chron for today


----------



## efauser




----------



## busmatt

Renoldi said:


> Just arrived !! Nos !
> 
> From 1993 ( I know that many of you don't consider 90's watches vintage. But I do !!  )


I do and I love that watch

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Stewpot

Aaaand a mid-month swap to the 1952 Omega 2495 - with a cal.266 beating away inside her. Just put some new shoes on the old lady so it'd criminal not to give it some wrist time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48

# 16


----------



## mkws

1969 Zenith Sporto, cal. 2542


----------



## Renoldi

busmatt said:


> I do and I love that watch
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Thanks , friend. He looks like the tag heuer professional from the same time

Regards !!!!


----------



## rainbowfix

Something White for today.

KK


----------



## anzac1957

Roamer 523 Searock auto...










Cheers


----------



## Charon

anzac1957 said:


> Roamer 523 Searock auto...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I like it. Today I am wearing







Seth Thomas Rockshell Mark VIII
with an MST 523


----------



## Thehemiman

rainbowfix said:


> View attachment 2943770
> 
> 
> Something White for today.
> 
> KK


I like this a lot. It's simple yet elegant and the hour markers have a shape that tie everything together nicely. What model number/year is this?


----------



## James A

bubba48 said:


> # 15


Hi bubba48,

Been busy but I did want to comment on this one....  

Today...



Regards,


----------



## JP71624

Skinny President today, from '36:


----------



## Onewatchhh

Seamaster 600 Geneve today, with the 601. A great recipe that I'm trying hard to bond with, but struggling. It may be time to part soon...


----------



## sixtysix

I wish it was spring like this photo shows! Wearing this mid 70's Timex balance wheel quartz (Hybrid between mechanical and quartz). New Year...old watches!


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## guy0783

A nice clean Omega auto today.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Sdasurrey

Since I just received Stan's ('Literustyfan') fab book. 'Elgin Trench Watches of the Great War' I'll wear my 1915 Elgin Size 6 trench watch today - I don't think my watch is in the book but here's the closest one - great book btw, personally signed - thanks Stan !! Scott



























Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10

Today I wear this nice Zenith watch. Here it is resting on a nice Zenith exact time clock once belonged in the Zenith agency in Greece:


----------



## yessir69




----------



## Tomcat1960

New to the collection - tastewise absolutely free from giddiness :



























Loreena Automatic, cal. ETA 2878

Grey weather, bling-bling watch ... more sunshine on the wrist than in the skies ;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## howards4th

Sdasurrey said:


> Since I just received Stan's ('Literustyfan') fab book. 'Elgin Trench Watches of the Great War' I'll wear my 1915 Elgin Size 6 trench watch today - I don't think my watch is in the book but here's the closest one - great book btw, personally signed - thanks Stan !! Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome Elgin Scott!|> This is what I need after I sell my dads chrono!


----------



## Stewpot

BenF said:


> Seamaster 600 Geneve today, with the 601. A great recipe that I'm trying hard to bond with, but struggling. It may be time to part soon...
> 
> View attachment 2946114


That's a beaut! No idea how anyone could struggle to bond with a watch like that haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hessu

I have been "test driving" this Omega from 1961. It is bound to be sold. It was my second buy this year. A watch without any waterproofness with the classic looks.
Case 35mm, 14381, cal 266.


----------



## sillo38

Triple date Wakmann I picked up for my birthday. Reference 71.1309.70.


----------



## cd1963

I'm feeling pretty lucky to own this Lindy.


----------



## Sdasurrey

howards4th said:


> Awesome Elgin Scott!|> This is what I need after I sell my dads chrono!


Chris - PM me - why sell a family artefact ? Remember my Father's watch was nicked from my briefcase - so I'll possibly buy your Father's chrono and keep it for you or loan you this Elgin ! I have already given away 6 watches and sold a Longines Trench to JP for a good deal - so let's discuss ! Cheers, Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Tomcat1960 said:


> New to the collection - tastewise absolutely free from giddiness :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loreena Automatic, cal. ETA 2878
> 
> Grey weather, bling-bling watch ... more sunshine on the wrist than in the skies ;-)
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


Wow - Tomcat - I'll get out my sunglasses ! It's raining here in Surrey ..best always !! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

On the wrist...



In the pocket...



Cheers


----------



## laikrodukas

sillo38 said:


> Triple date Wakmann I picked up for my birthday. Reference 71.1309.70.


That's some dream birthday


----------



## Paleotime

Here is my little Birthday present to myself - fresh off my bench...1929 Bulova...







A great case (still with the factory matte finish on the white portions) and a good original dial - hid a movement with some serious problems. I had to: reset a jewel, untangle the hairspring, center the hairspring, remove broken screws, replace missing screws, install an new mainspring, and COA. Whew...seems OK now.


----------



## sempervivens

It's definitely a Zenith week


----------



## bubba48

# 17










Not the best pic of the watch, but I love that geranium


----------



## okidoc01

Lefranc









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## mireland

1951 Elgin Shockmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainbowfix

Thehemiman said:


> I like this a lot. It's simple yet elegant and the hour markers have a shape that tie everything together nicely. What model number/year is this?


Thanks I love this one alot too, it's a Heuer Carrera 3647S and I believe it's from 60's and an early model without the "T" on the dial ...

KK


----------



## busmatt

Three days off, time for some lesser worn watches










Starting with the stainless steel beauty that is the 1974 Omega Geneve f300

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Sdasurrey

It's a Silver Moser 1917 trench day with the 'red' 24 hours for Valentine's Day - wishing for snow in London - but no Luck !! Cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## busmatt

Must be Gold Dress watch day









Me









Dad

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sixtysix

ca. 1968 O&W diver, 17 Jewel Cal. EB8021N, KIF protected. New Year...old watches!


----------



## WatchFred

sunny day, sunny watch


----------



## kazrich

French Comthor for me today


----------



## mkws

My 1950 Tissot today...


----------



## Paleotime

My distressed-looking 1931 Bulova Edwin...


----------



## Onewatchhh

Sandoz Saturday ;-)

Rather partial to these eighties and nineties 'folex' in a kitsch kind of way, but they have a soul of their own


----------



## howards4th

No question on what to were today:







She runs the ever faithful Cupillard 233, and hails from Villers-le-Lac. LOV was the brand name of the family business, Ets Hubert Lambert et Fils, whose workshops were on the rue Maréchal Foch. The original name of the village was *L*ac *O*u *V*illers, hence LOV.







Happy Valentines Day everyone!

"Lov",
Chris ;-)


----------



## Tomcat1960

Today I'm wearing this little Enicar:













































Enicar Sherpa Star Automatic, ref. 167-02-01, cal. 1147

It'll stick around probably for the better part of next week as it is incredibly comfortable to wear. It came to me with a few other, very well maintained watches. This one was different as it wears the vestiges of age very openly and with great dignity. This watch was loved by its former owner, and worn regularly. Maybe it even served as his daily beater.

Next week, I hope, it'll tell me its story.

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Onewatchhh

Now that's a cone, Tomcat! Looks in great condition for a daily? Very nice


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Tomcat1960

kazrich said:


> French Comthor for me today
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool hands on that one |> What's ticking inside - Valjoux 92 by any coincidence?
> 
> Best regards,
> Tomcat


Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack




----------



## kazrich

Hi Tomcat , the Comthor runs with a Landeron 148 . bytw love your Enicar !


----------



## bubba48

# 18


----------



## Matt_wool83

Safari on newly arrived Timefactors nato.


----------



## okidoc01

Market day with my bullhead









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## sixtysix

1973 Seiko Hi-Beat, 2409-00705, 23 Jewel 2409A Automatic. New Year...old watches.


----------



## Onewatchhh

Putting some buzz in the day today ;-)


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Kazrich: thank you for your reply! The reason I ask is I've got a Yema chronograph with similar hands and colors which runs a Vj 92.

@ Sixty-Six: that Seiko looks great!

* * *​
Thank you all! Happy you like my little Enicar. It sticks with me today:































































Enicar Sherpa Star, ref. 167-02-01, cal. 1147

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## demonfinder

Decided to give this slimline ,elegant `50`s Roamer a dust off today.
I would wear it to church .. (if I went to church ! :0) )
It`s in pretty good nick and very light to wear- not good for washing the car later in tho so will prob put on something a little more robust -and waterproof


















and for car washing


----------



## Bodyblue

BenF said:


> Putting some buzz in the day today ;-)


Get the fork outta here with that....right back at ya!


----------



## Sdasurrey

I'm only marginally wearing 'vintage' today - my personal definition is > 40 years - this is 25 years but my FAV brand Eberhard - a Champion Chronograph as I was also just reading about the robustness of the tricompax Lemania 5100 movement inside this watch used in the 80s and 90s I guess by a number of Militaries - slight older pic from Amsterdam - but it's on my wrist now !

Acquired in Nice France, cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## howards4th

Still loving the Lov for this Sunday.







This Also gives me a chance to show off the back, one of my favorite features of this watch.







Lov it!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Bodyblue

I threw on a 18MM on my estate find from Fri since I dont have a 3/4-19mm in stock but I wanted to wear it! A few scratches on the crystal but not bad for a 31 year old watch.


----------



## Paleotime

Today's watch isn't on my wrist (yet)...


----------



## bubba48

# 19

Always on my desk


----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## ronnypudding

rainbowfix said:


> View attachment 2943770
> 
> 
> Something White for today.
> 
> KK


Grail. Spotted.


----------



## rainbowfix

What a hot day.....


----------



## Onewatchhh

Bodyblue said:


> Get the fork outta here with that....right back at ya!


Oh you're _bul-ova _ that! :-d

Nice piece buddy b-) |>


----------



## anzac1957

Old school again....



Cheers


----------



## sixtysix

Timex automatic from the 80's. I have $5 invested in this one. New Year....old watches!


----------



## Onewatchhh

This, just in...


----------



## busmatt

Not vintage










I'm in a pub for lunch with mum and dad

Matt










It's arrived 

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Hessu

An another great find of the year. Looked a bit rough with a scratchy glass and second hand missing, crown not functional because of rust.
Omega Seamaster 14750-1. Cal 600. Monoq case (opens via dial side) 34mm. Approx from year 1959-60, even engraving says 1962.

























The case was made for Omega by E. Piquirez SA, a firm that was specialized for waterproof cases. See the EPSA logo inside the case a "key hole", represents a diving helmet.

These Omega models need an original glass, if basic tensionring glass if fitted, there is a risk of loosing bezel ring. The ring stays in place because of glass. The ring is no more aviable from Omega.


----------



## Bodyblue

BenF said:


> Oh you're _bul-ova _ that! :-d
> 
> Nice piece buddy b-) |>


The hmmmmmmmmmmm of a tuning fork can not be beat!


----------



## Bodyblue

My 70s Timex from an estate sale on Fri (the watch was BLACK with grime)....I got it cleaned up, it keeps awesome time and holds a wind for 20+ hours without being moved. I just happened to get another Russian Mil band from Ukraine on Sat and it looks perfect on it!


----------



## Bodyblue

BenF said:


> Putting some buzz in the day today ;-)


Two of my Wifes Accutrons say hi........


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## dgf67

Pick this up as part of a auction lot. Wearing it today to see how it runs before I try and clean the hands and remove the CNR glued to the dial. It does have a nice felsa 465, 21 jewel movement.


----------



## cd1963

Awe shucks, today I think I'll wear my little oyster.


----------



## Emre

A family photo before they go to service:


----------



## James A

Chronograph Swiss housing a Landeron 47



Regards,


----------



## JP71624

Feeding the chickens...


----------



## bubba48

# 20










Tacy Watch Co = *Ta*vannes-*Cy*ma


----------



## rainbowfix

Watch for Italian pilots....

KK


----------



## Henman

Strapped on this today.


----------



## howards4th

dgf67 said:


> Pick this up as part of a auction lot. Wearing it today to see how it runs before I try and clean the hands and remove the CNR glued to the dial. It does have a nice felsa 465, 21 jewel movement.


Just curious, do you know what the "CNR" stands for? 
Canadian National Railway maybe:think:

Chris


----------



## JAndrewC

This GP from the fifties used to belong to someone called Robert G. Harris. For the time being, I'm looking after it...


----------



## astroworks

ENDURA Chronograph Racer


----------



## abzack




----------



## anzac1957

Roamer Anfibio 424... bought the first time I went into Pilbrow's in Taupo..





Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1962 vintage Strela 3017.

Ric


----------



## busmatt

abzack said:


>


I think I'll join you










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## okidoc01

Zodiac









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh

I didn't know they did ladies versions!


----------



## Onewatchhh

Just back from service


----------



## sixtysix

Seiko 6139-6005 "Pogue" automatic chronograph. William Pogue took this watch on a 1973 Skylab mission and the rest is history. New Year...old watches!


----------



## efauser




----------



## polonorte2

Seiko 6138-0010 proof/proof.


----------



## yessir69




----------



## Tomcat1960

dgf67 said:


> Pick this up as part of a auction lot. Wearing it today to see how it runs before I try and clean the hands and remove the CNR glued to the dial. It does have a nice felsa 465, 21 jewel movement.


Nice one! What's 'CNR' standing for - 'Canadian National Railway'?

I'm wearing the golden blinker today:



























Mondia Top Second, ref. 97-1102-20, cal. AS 1913

;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## dgf67

Tomcat1960 said:


> Nice one! What's 'CNR' standing for - 'Canadian National Railway'?


I think it is ment to be Canadian national railway but it looks like something someone glued on after the watch was made.


----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## Onewatchhh

Tomcat1960 said:


> I'm wearing the golden blinker today:


- Hi Tomcat; shows red/black on alternate seconds? :think: If so I've seen that before somewhere...


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## cd1963

In November of 1978, United Stated Steel honored E. C. Blackburn's 40 years of loyal and faithful service with a presentation of this watch. I think it was worn every day thereafter. When it came to me, the crystal was very worn.


Some time at the buffing wheel and a black sharkskin strap have done wonders. This watch pops!


----------



## demonfinder

Just got this back from my local watch guy after a full service and running great..

























Early `60`s Roamer with a lovely high gloss black dial with contrasting cream numerals and chapter ring and most of the original lume intact (and working -if you pop it under a bright light for 5 minutes and then rush to the back of a dark cupboard!)
It has a lovely solid steel slimline case case and I`m well pleased - but £50 poorer for the service and new lizard skin strap.
I must learn to fix watches myself before I have to sell the car.

The Pm on the dial threw me at first but after some late night Googling with a few glasses of brandy I found out it stands for Promethium - a metallic radioactive metal element that was used as a replacement lume for the more harmful Radium.
Mmm -I still wouldn`t put it on my toast though.


----------



## Paleotime

> I must learn to fix watches myself before I have to sell the car.


LOL...I've been there. Jump in - but be prepared for steep learning curve...

Bully-for-me...my $14 President from 1936...








A before/after pic...just for fun


----------



## demonfinder

Great transformation ..all your own work ?
I`m so clumsy no movement or dial would survive my attention :0)


----------



## nick10

Fast cars-fast watches, My Longines Ultra-chron on a 86 Ferrari GTO model:


----------



## Paleotime

> Great transformation ..all your own work ?
> I`m so clumsy no movement or dial would survive my attention :0)


Thanks...Yes -my work. Plus an additional $16...You can check out the process here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/fun-my-$14-president-1528481.html


----------



## CristiT




----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Trel

My Bulova. It looks small when my sleeves are rolled back but it looks real slick with a French cuff.
According to the catalog archive, it's a 1948 Director. It has a 1947-marked movement.


----------



## bubba48

# 21

From Cyma to Tavannes


----------



## Wibbs




----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Onewatchhh

Seamaster day! One of my favourite days of the week ;-)


----------



## anzac1957

Roamer saved from becoming Steampunk jewellery..



Cheers


----------



## Onewatchhh

anzac1957 said:


> Roamer saved from becoming Steampunk jewellery..


WELL DONE THAT MAN!!!! Some of the sacrilege on etsy is shameful... :rodekaart


----------



## busmatt

DOXA D, day










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sixtysix

Orient calendar watch, this one is really not that old (1988) but it is a vintage design they have used for years. New Year old watches!


----------



## Tomcat1960

BenF said:


> - Hi Tomcat; shows red/black on alternate seconds? :think: If so I've seen that before somewhere...


Share with us, please! 



sixtysix said:


> Orient calendar watch, this one is really not that old (1988) but it is a vintage design they have used for years.


If I remember correctly, the design dates back into the 1960s, actually. At least, the movement is that old 

As for me, I'm wearing the flagship in my chronograph collection:



























Mikado Chronograph, cal. TDB 1369

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Onewatchhh

It's proving elusive! I will find it though... it was on Christian's blog somewhere (watchguy.co.uk)

Now I'm going to have to google that Mikado ;-) - lovely!


----------



## Helioshiye

Today citizen 6501


----------



## guy0783

1957 Rolex 6567 today.


----------



## sempervivens

Today is a double Feast Day: it is the beginning of Lent and also Chinese New Year's Eve. Both are based on the lunar cycle. The majority of the world population is celebrating.

So keep an eye out for the new moon tomorrow


----------



## Paleotime

My Elgin Ridgewood (c. 1952)...


----------



## busmatt

1937 Vertex for now










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## yessir69




----------



## Onewatchhh

Something a little more patinated this evening...!


----------



## James A

Pin lever power.



Regards,


----------



## bubba48

# 22


----------



## sixtysix

Tomcat1960 said:


> If I remember correctly, the design dates back into the 1960s, actually. At least, the movement is that old


I have an older one that is Wittnauer branded......coming up sometime soon.


----------



## howards4th

bubba48 said:


> # 22


Love this one! Very cool lugs!|>


----------



## 28A

Finally got a strap to put on my black Dennison. So here's a picture!


----------



## anzac1957

Certina this arvo...





Cheers


----------



## sixtysix

This calendar watch is similar to yesterdays Orient, only older and branded by Wittnauer. The first year on this one is 1970 and the last is 2015...so I guess I've worn it out! Who knew 45 years of calendars would not be enough. New Year...old watches!


----------



## anzac1957

sixtysix said:


> This calendar watch is similar to yesterdays Orient, only older and branded by Wittnauer. The first year on this one is 1970 and the last is 2015...so I guess I've worn it out! Who knew 45 years of calendars would not be enough. New Year...old watches!


Any movement shots, Gary? Orient also made these in the early 70s..


----------



## efauser




----------



## Paleotime

Another WRUW Debut...fresh off my bench (I am trying hard to catchup on my projects)...The Elgin Legionnaire 402 c. 1932.


----------



## cd1963

Is it wrong to put a NATO strap on a Russian watch?


----------



## busmatt

Back to where it all began










1980's Sekonda branded Raketa, the first watch I brought myself, with my own money , this one will always have a special place in my heart.

I remember the day I came home from Argos with this, I felt quite grown up and I still get a kick out of winding it up ️

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## James A

Have a good weekend everybody.

Regards,


----------



## IanCognito

Freezing cold this morning, Dakar wouldn't start....


----------



## MrTimex

Hey all, sorry for the long absence. Got swept up in work and college.

Its a little worn up, but i still love it.


----------



## bubba48

# 23


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Back from Cuba. I only took one watch with me!

Today I am wearing this:


----------



## abzack




----------



## sixtysix

anzac1957 said:


> Any movement shots, Gary? Orient also made these in the early 70s..


I've never had to open this one...so no movement shot. This one does have a date quick set button and the other one did not.


----------



## okidoc01

Pogue for today









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## busmatt

EBEL for me today









Cool just realised I'm colour co-ordinated with the dashboard on my bus










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## jackruff

okidoc01 said:


> Pogue for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


6139 yes...Pogue No.... The Pogue was not a Sports 5 nor a black face....


----------



## JAndrewC

Hamilton milspec


----------



## Onewatchhh

this at the moment!









she that will not die!


----------



## sixtysix

1967 Timex Mercury Series. New year...old watches!!


----------



## Sdasurrey

Back to 1934 - gold Longines 
Tonneau....cheers to all !!! Scott










Train to 'somewhere' - out of focus Longines..






Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFred

when you can't decide if you want to dive or fly ....


----------



## guy0783

Benrus- not sure of the model name, but I think the hour markers are awesome!


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Bodyblue

N7 Caravelle that I got at an estate sale and found in the bottom of a tool box BLACK with filth. After 4 hours of polishing/cleaning, a new band and crystal I think it came out pretty decent. The dumb thing runs tick for tick with my brand new Seiko SNKK79 and the power reserve is just as long. I usually dont buy Carvelles (I like Bulovas better) but I paid the guy $1. I was going to sell it, but I ended up liking it too much!


----------



## efauser




----------



## busmatt

Two hands, linen dial, minimal bezel front loader










Simple understated elegance from Omega 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957

Certina still...







Cheers


----------



## MITVPHD

Vintage DiFor landeron chrono arrived


----------



## bubba48

# 24


----------



## DaBaeker

50s Eterna Kontiki.


----------



## okidoc01

Slow day with the turtle


















Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Just In and on my wrist










Roidor









Sellers picture of movement

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sixtysix

1975 Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6021. New Year...old watches!


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## busmatt

Toronto_Time said:


>


Just wondering, is there a reason for the NATO strap on the White Shadow? Personal preference of course but I'd sling it on a nice black leather.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Toronto_Time

busmatt said:


> Just wondering, is there a reason for the NATO strap on the White Shadow? Personal preference of course but I'd sling it on a nice black leather.
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


I have had black leather on it before but I prefer the Nato look, especially this khaki colour. I have recieved alot of compliments on the pairing, but I find some people dont like it as it's not the "classical" look.

Here's another pic of the combo.


----------



## busmatt

Toronto_Time said:


> I have had black leather on it before but I prefer the Nato look, especially this khaki colour. I have recieved alot of compliments on the pairing, but I find some people dont like it as it's not the "classical" look.
> 
> Here's another pic of the combo.


Sorry if it came across as I didn't like it, I actually like to see a vintage dress watch on a NATO but I can't seem to carry the look off myself.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Wibbs

Girard Perregaux 350 quartz with the Motorola chip circuit diagram dial, with the original GP milanese strap as a nice bonus.










If you're into early quartz, this is a near impossible one to find. Almost never seen outside advertising literature of the period and GP's museum (I only know of one other "in the wild"). I've read on various forums including WUS that some reckoned it was only ever a made for advertising model, not generally available to the public, well apparently not.


----------



## Matt_wool83

Wibbs said:


> Girard Perregaux 350 quartz with the Motorola chip circuit diagram dial, with the original GP milanese strap as a nice bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're into early quartz, this is a near impossible one to find. Almost never seen outside advertising literature of the period and GP's museum (I only know of one other "in the wild"). I've read on various forums including WUS that some reckoned it was only ever a made for advertising model, not generally available to the public, well apparently not.


*****, what a piece to have in your collection. Where did you find it?


----------



## bubba48

# 25


----------



## mkws

Today, a Glashutte Spezimatic:


----------



## Wibbs

Matt_wool83 said:


> *****, what a piece to have in your collection. Where did you find it?


Oh don't I know it Matt. God _don't _I know it. OK read the next bit if it's late at night in your part of the world and sleep is being a fugitive mistress and you're in need of a sleeping aid... 

I've been on the hunt for one of these for over a decade. I even remember reading as a lurker on this very site back in the late noughties our fellow member Eeeb discussing these GP's and saying he'd never seen one of these blue Chip Dials outside of GP adverts. Others here and elsewhere doubted their very existence in the real world. For me that meant the game was afoot. 

So I've been trawling the interwebs and elsewhere every since. In all that time I saw just one of the golden versions come up on Chrono24 and it's still there for mad money. But of the "iconic" blue dial version? Nada. A couple of years ago I saw on another forum a chap that had found one. In Paris IIRC, but his was the head only, without the original strap/bracelet and I reckon he paid the big bucks. More than I could likely muster anyway. Still his find kept me looking...

Where did I find it? Ebay. Yep. And only a couple of weeks ago too. So all those who decry the bay as somewhere you won't find some really special watches, I say humbug. If you're dedicated/sad/anal/mental[delete as applicable] enough. It had a _very_ vague description and a single photo that looked like it had been taken with a late 90's VGA camera phone with vaseline over the lens. With a few glasses of vino on board... TBH Matt W I didn't even dare put it on my watch list, figuring that might out me. No one else was apparently watching either. Threw a snipe bid at it that reflected what I could afford and took to the drink as I waited(the first one that says "well you are from Dublin" gets a thrashing ).

And I won it.  I was sure I was way too lowball a price, but there were only two other bidders and I got it for around 200 in dollars for my American bros in the WISdom. Yep. Not a typo. Personal circumstances are such these days that 200 odd quid is my limit.

The pic was so bad and the description said it wasn't working so I expected the worst TBH, but was gobsmacked when I opened the package and after further applications of tea and strong drink and spanners up she came ticking away.  And she is a real beauty. Like new and with her original strap(which can only fit this particular case style). I'm well chuffed I have to say Matt. _Major_ grail.

Oh and on the subject of what one can find on eBay? In the last year I've found another of my grails, a Longines UltraQuartz in near NOS condition. And yep again for around 200 quid/bucks. Oh and this...










The official history of GP 35x movements holds that GP, JLC, Favre and Brietling were the only ones to have this movement, but nope, the above is a Consul with a GP352 movement. A mate of mine, also in the last year found a one off Revue with yet another original GP35x movement. Neither were even suspected to exist and yet here we are and neither of us paid much for the privilege. That Consul stands me 50 quid/bucks and about two hours of fiddling to get her running again(apologies for the strap :s :s).

Here's my pair of GP35x oddballs. Both aiming to show off "new tech" in their dials.










The Consul chose the IBM punchcard motif, which would have been "current" in 1972(the equivalent of a floppy disk in 1990) and the GP with the chip circuit diagram which has worn the test of time for longer.

Apologies for withering on as usual. :s TL;DR? There are still real gems out there and yep you can still find them on eBay and for feck all money. If you look long and hard enough.


----------



## Matt_wool83

Wibbs said:


> Oh don't I know it Matt. God _don't _I know it. OK read the next bit if it's late at night in your part of the world and sleep is being a fugitive mistress and you're in need of a sleeping aid...
> 
> I've been on the hunt for one of these for over a decade. I even remember reading as a lurker on this very site back in the late noughties our fellow member Eeeb discussing these GP's and saying he'd never seen one of these blue Chip Dials outside of GP adverts. Others here and elsewhere doubted their very existence in the real world. For me that meant the game was afoot.
> 
> So I've been trawling the interwebs and elsewhere every since. In all that time I saw just one of the golden versions come up on Chrono24 and it's still there for mad money. But of the "iconic" blue dial version? Nada. A couple of years ago I saw on another forum a chap that had found one. In Paris IIRC, but his was the head only, without the original strap/bracelet and I reckon he paid the big bucks. More than I could likely muster anyway. Still his find kept me looking...
> 
> Where did I find it? Ebay. Yep. And only a couple of weeks ago too. So all those who decry the bay as somewhere you won't find some really special watches, I say humbug. If you're dedicated/sad/anal/mental[delete as applicable] enough. It had a _very_ vague description and a single photo that looked like it had been taken with a late 90's VGA camera phone with vaseline over the lens. With a few glasses of vino on board... TBH Matt W I didn't even dare put it on my watch list, figuring that might out me. No one else was apparently watching either. Threw a snipe bid at it that reflected what I could afford and took to the drink as I waited(the first one that says "well you are from Dublin" gets a thrashing ).
> 
> And I won it.  I was sure I was way too lowball a price, but there were only two other bidders and I got it for around 200 in dollars for my American bros in the WISdom. Yep. Not a typo. Personal circumstances are such these days that 200 odd quid is my limit.
> 
> The pic was so bad and the description said it wasn't working so I expected the worst TBH, but was gobsmacked when I opened the package and after further applications of tea and strong drink and spanners up she came ticking away.  And she is a real beauty. Like new and with her original strap(which can only fit this particular case style). I'm well chuffed I have to say Matt. _Major_ grail.
> 
> Oh and on the subject of what one can find on eBay? In the last year I've found another of my grails, a Longines UltraQuartz in near NOS condition. And yep again for around 200 quid/bucks. Oh and this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The official history of GP 35x movements holds that GP, JLC, Favre and Brietling were the only ones to have this movement, but nope, the above is a Consul with a GP352 movement. A mate of mine, also in the last year found a one off Revue with yet another original GP35x movement. Neither were even suspected to exist and yet here we are and neither of us paid much for the privilege. That Consul stands me 50 quid/bucks and about two hours of fiddling to get her running again(apologies for the strap :s :s).
> 
> Here's my pair of GP35x oddballs. Both aiming to show off "new tech" in their dials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Consul chose the IBM punchcard motif, which would have been "current" in 1972(the equivalent of a floppy disk in 1990) and the GP with the chip circuit diagram which has worn the test of time for longer.
> 
> Apologies for withering on as usual. :s TL;DR? There are still real gems out there and yep you can still find them on eBay and for feck all money. If you look long and hard enough.


Don't worry I'm still up past mid it in the UK as the missus is out on the tiles which leaves me with a house full of cats, a bottle of rum, some junk food and my NAS full of movies.

I'm glad I've found another WUS brother who has had the fortune of landing underpriced ebay trails. I too have seen the naysayer posts on WUS about ebay being bereft of "proper" finds. The pieces you've landed there are truly amazing and the theme they sport is very attractive to an IT professional (sudo geek) like myself. Thanks for the background - I had no knowledge of that models existence until today.

Here are a few of my ebay grail steals:

A pair of Sicura VIP 2000 Solar LCD's (both on original 24mm straps). The black one I got in semi NOS condition (original plastic on the back but missing solar battery). The stainless - I NEVER thought I would see, let alone own! It's currently not working but I've found someone to restore for not that much money. To my knowledge these were one of the (if not THE) first solar LCD's.


































The Sicura Safari (with original Victorinox blade). I found one of these without the original blade a while back for a stupidly low price on the bay and sold for a stupidly high price. I regretted it to the point of obsession - then to my amazement I spotted another a month or so ago (again on ebay). Yet again I scored it for a stupidly low price off of someone who didn't know what he had (I dived in with a buy it now offer). I couldn't believe I found one with the original blade! This one is not leaving my side, that's for sure! I only know of (have seen) 4 of these in existence. The one I sold, the one I own, the one you see when you google the model (owned by a WUS member I think) and the one that weirdly popped up a couple of weeks after I bought mine. I was based in Mexico so it too went for a low price.


































Lastly the Aquadive Maritime. I still can't believe I found this and yes, you guessed it, I bought it on the bay. Only seen other examples on google images but not tracked down anyone else with one. The first digital diver so a true icon.


















And you thought your post was boring


----------



## Bodyblue

If _any _watch collector thinks eBay is not an excellent resource for incredible deals on watches, they are dumb as a box of hair.....sorry to be blunt.  I have _stole _all of my Accutrons off of eBay. I had a cheap crown put on this one while I track down a NOS one (guess where I just found one??) and as soon as it arrives, I will have that and a new stem put on it since it is my oldest one. (N1)


----------



## rainbowfix

On this today ... the watch not the card...


----------



## Wibbs

Matt_wool83 said:


> I'm glad I've found another WUS brother who has had the fortune of landing underpriced ebay trails. I too have seen the naysayer posts on WUS about ebay being bereft of "proper" finds.


Well Matt, I reckon the more that think that the better for folks like us... ;-):-!



> Here are a few of my ebay grail steals:
> 
> A pair of Sicura VIP 2000 Solar LCD's (both on original 24mm straps).


Wow! They very very rarely come up and I have never even heard of the steel version. 



> The Sicura Safari (with original Victorinox blade).


   Now that's a find. And even more kudos to you as Sicuras usually go for quite a bit because of the strong collector interest on the back of the (pretty bogus) Breilting connection egged on by dealers. Of course the vast majority are the low grade originally cheap Sicura models. So you'd be competing with a lot more potential buyers than I would. GP collectors would be after the mechanical models.



> Lastly the Aquadive Maritime. I still can't believe I found this and yes, you guessed it, I bought it on the bay. Only seen other examples on google images but not tracked down anyone else with one. The first digital diver so a true icon.


That it is and again you'd have a few with "aquadive" in their want list. I'm still looking for the very first quartz movement in a divers and I don't even know who was the first to do it... :-s

Thought I'd drive this one today;










1975 LIP Roger Tallon with original in house quartz movement. Always gets looks, mostly disapproving


----------



## Matt_wool83

Thought I'd drive this one today;










1975 LIP Roger Tallon with original in house quartz movement. Always gets looks, mostly disapproving [/QUOTE]

No disapproving looks from me!


----------



## sixtysix

Vietnam era Hamilton 17 jewel military watch. Handwind and hack. New Year...old watches!


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Wibbs: |>|>|> Very, VERY cool! (And the same goes to you, Matt!)

Me, I too fished some beauties from The Bay - like, e.g. this cool dresser which came to me for less than an extensive dinner  (It needed some tlc, but only a bit. Still a grab ;-))













































Edox Acapulco 202, cal. AS 1916

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## WatchFred

Jim or not, beautiful watch.


----------



## busmatt

Can I confess to being an eBay hound too. The best grab I've had to date has to be this










Omega MemoMaster. A bit beat up but honest.

I know it's not the most popular type of watch on the vintage forum but as I'm of a certain age I find early digitals fascinating and I snatched this one up for less than an hundred quid and if you do a quick eBay sold search you'll see that's quite cheap.

I feel they have their place in horological history and it's still the worlds first programmable watch

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Bodyblue

sixtysix said:


> Vietnam era Hamilton 17 jewel military watch. Handwind and hack. New Year...old watches!


NICE, back when Hamilton was still _Hamilton_.


----------



## Hessu

Here's my brand new Martel. I bought it at Wednesday. 
A guy called Tuesday, asked about Martel watches, told what I knew. He had bought it from his workpal, whose dad used to own it. He called again Wednesday asking I wouldn't be interested buying it from him? Oh yes, I would indeed!
An automatic with Felsa 1560. Case size 34,5mm. From 1955-58. With original signed crown.







Tested it first with GF bracelet, but I did put later on a brown Hirsch Kansas.







A nice patina on dial.

















There is some scratches at back. They came when the lad had asked the owner to open the watch to see what kind of movement it has. He used a normal wrench, result is luckily not worse than this. Never ask a person who has any knowlidge about watches to open it, it is always bad idea.







Pictured here with bigger brother Vic. Not totally same case, little difference at the lugs.


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## bubba48

26th and last Tavannes/Cyma (for now)


----------



## LPhiE

Picked this Hamilton up a few days ago.

Not sure the era of this watch, but it's keeping very good time and it looks great on the brown leather strap. Love the dial.

This is the perfect dress watch for when I'm in meetings. Understated and unassuming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Time for a change....



Cheers


----------



## doomguy10011

6138-3000


----------



## laikrodukas

Came in like this

















Turned out quite differently 










Running on Langendorf 1305


----------



## demonfinder

Back to the 70`s today..quite recent for me vintage wise.
Not one of Roamer`s super sought after diving watches though unfortunately .. they`re out of my price bracket at the moment :0(
A reliable and accurate early `70`s Searock with an MST 521 movement (one of Roamers last in house movements)



















Happy winding,
Demonfinder


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ LPhiE: nice one. I take it this is a Hamilton from the early 1960s. (Isn't that the same one Clint Eastwood wore in 'Grand Torino'?)

@ demonfinder: wonderful! A Searock _not_ hiding the vestiges of life ;-)

Neither does my Fortis brain matic hide its connection to a hard life:



























Fortis brain matic, cal. AS 5008

It came to me from Turkey at a good (but not cheap) price. Did you know that many of these bedraggled AS5008 watches are being bought to support the production of LJP5800s, the revamped edition of the AS 5008 used in modern mechanical wrist alarms?

This one won't end like that ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Onewatchhh

new arrival day today 

hello helmet! :-o


----------



## sixtysix

1960's original Junghans Maxx Bill. New Year...old watches.


----------



## MrDagon007

Today I received this wonderful vintage Rado. No wrist picture yet:


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## Renoldi

Seiko H357 James bond- for yours eyes only


----------



## yessir69




----------



## laikrodukas

Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 3066026


Something You don't see very often/never


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Thunderdaddy

Thanks. To date, I collect only underwater watches. This 25 atm rated 70s beauty can safely be called a predecessor to the gauge shaped watches that came later- with or without a shroud.


----------



## howards4th

For this evening and tomorrow too.







1969 Accutron Dive, 218 movement

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## bubba48




----------



## rainbowfix

Good ol zenith for today..


----------



## laikrodukas

Omg give this beauty some leather


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## laikrodukas

The first and the last inhouse Zenith quartz caliber 47.0


----------



## sixtysix

1977 Timex automatic. New Year...old watches!


----------



## guy0783

WW2 U.S. Army issue Felca today


----------



## JP71624

New acquisition:

1964 Bulova Regatta 23 (possibly a "G" variant). I believe it came with the original, albeit dented, bracelet.




























Hopefully @Bobbee approves.


----------



## jyyck

Waltham model 1883









Sent from my smart watch using Tapatalk


----------



## efauser




----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## busmatt

From a time when men were men and wrist watches were in their infancy










C:1918 Dennison cased Omega

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## bubba48

guy0783 said:


> WW2 U.S. Army issue Felca today


Interesting watch. Could you post the inside caseback and the movement?


----------



## Bodyblue

busmatt said:


> I think I'll join you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


I love date windows in unusual positions, the same with Day windows.


----------



## Bodyblue

Suddenly its 1975 all over again!


----------



## guy0783

bubba48 said:


> guy0783 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WW2 U.S. Army issue Felca today
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting watch. Could you post the inside caseback and the movement?
Click to expand...

Thanks Bubba, per your request:


----------



## Bodyblue

JP71624 said:


> New acquisition:
> 
> 1964 Bulova Regatta 23 (possibly a "G" variant). I believe it came with the original, albeit dented, bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully @Bobbee approves.


 $50 was a decent amount of money in in 63 when the average weekly paycheck was around $111.

And in this ad from the late 60s a day and date "F" is listed for $195, that was a lot of coin....especially when there was no eBays that offered huge discounts for new items.


----------



## JP71624

guy0783 said:


> Thanks Bubba, per your request:


AS 1187/1194 it appears.


----------



## JP71624

Bodyblue said:


> $50 was a decent amount of money in in 63 when the average weekly paycheck was around $111.
> 
> And in this ad from the late 60s a day and date "F" is listed for $195, that was a lot of coin....especially when there was no eBays that offered huge discounts for new items.
> View attachment 3080249


You are very right; thanks for adding that!

I have an almost identical Bulova ad of a 1969 Astronaut. Very cool!


----------



## Bodyblue

I have the same ad in color and BW...the BW in the photo was from Playboy in 68. I love old advertising.


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Pedro Pereira

..Hello 
For me it's all about that Japanese watches! all week long ,today with Orient King Diver...


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## bubba48

guy0783 said:


> Thanks Bubba, per your request:


Many thanks. ;-)


----------



## rainbowfix

Hopefully this one will look good on a nato... .....


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

bubba48 said:


>


That's a wonderful one - an Angelus with (apparently) a Swedish day wheel. Really cool! You don't see them very often ;-)

Long time no see:




































Zodiac Sea Wolf, cal. 72

Actually, it's a shame that I can't allow it to live its live like it used to be - on the wrist of some retired US Army Colonel, day-in and day-out beneath the blazing sun of Southern California ;-): too much competition in my watch box 

But still, a beautiful watch with all talents to be a daily beater. Definitely on the shortlist ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## bubba48

Tomcat1960 said:


> That's a wonderful one - an Angelus with (apparently) *a Swedish day wheel.* Really cool! You don't see them very often ;-)
> 
> Tomcat


You're right. ;-)

Your Sea Wolf is amazing; I like it a lot.


----------



## busmatt

New arrival for today










Marvin Quartz from the 1980's MSR at it's best  running that stalwart of the era the ETA V8.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sixtysix

1980 Caravelle digital, only sets to 2009 so this one has outlived the designers wildest expectations. Can still set proper day and date. Chugging along nicely, takes two 392 batteries to supply the massive power requirements. New Year...old watches!


----------



## rikk727

First vintage purchase.


----------



## WatchFred

early 1940s; V170


----------



## guy0783

I need to work on my phone photography, lol. Green Seamaster today.


----------



## efauser




----------



## demonfinder

Another day ,another Roamer for me













1940`s black faced "military type " dial mark 1 waterproof case in handsome condition. Original case,dial and lume.. replacement crown.
As all you knowledgeable folks know anything with a black dial MUST be military issue (S.A.S,Marines or possibly even James Bond ..but not the lady behind the counter in the Messroom)
It will therefore command a hefty premium should I ever put it on eBay!!
I removed all traces of the enemies blood when I gave it a polish so it has definitely seen frontline action and may even have stopped a bullet entering it`s original owners body!
Gotta be worth a starting price of £200 at least !!

I think this was left in a drawer for years untouched when it stopped working as the lume is still working and the gold plating is still decent.
Needs a better strap possibly .. suggestions welcomed.
NATO wasn`t in existence then though - and pilot`s strap would be stretching it a bit I think :0)













Happy winding.
Demonfinder


----------



## jyyck

Sent from my smart watch using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48




----------



## vinataba

From W.Germany for along time


----------



## rainbowfix

OPS n Nato for today ...


----------



## Tomcat1960

efauser said:


>


Dammit - I like that one! |>

For me just another ordinary chunk of steel ;-):




































Seiko DX M880 'Sealion', ref. 6106-5400, cal. 6106

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Off to an interview today









Connie will keep me company










Cuff links made from recycled movements

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Wibbs

And following on from my previous Girard Perregaux early quartz with the Tron chip dial there is this also from 72;










The same movement inside, but sold by Consul. It was thought that the GP movements were only fitted to GP, JLC, Favre and Breitling, but in the last year two more makers have shown up, one a Revue and this Consul*. Both so far the only ones known. This came to me from the Bay for the price of a few pints, from a Swiss seller of parts and such like from what looked like a retired jeweller. It wasn't working and was missing the crown so after some fiddling about and sourcing of the required bits and bobs(including a circuit with the exact same date stamp) and some careful polishing, here she is in all her 70's blingtastic "glory" It's _very_ gold  It's running a little slow, maybe 2 seconds a week, I could tweak it more, but maybe leave the old girl well alone.

Interestingly for me, while GP went for a chip design to promote the idea of new technology contained within, Consul went for the IBM punchcard motif. Both would have been in the public mind of the time, but only the chip remains current today.

*unlike the other makers who stamped their name on the movement, this one is stamped Girard Perregaux. From what I've read Consul and GP were in a business relationship from the late 60's to the late 70's, so maybe they might have a record of this.


----------



## sixtysix

From '58 to '61 Timex made these aluminum cased beauties. New Year...old watches!


----------



## howards4th

@sixtysix: Awesome Timex!

@Tomcat1960: Andreas, Your Seawolf is always welcome to relocate here, I'll make sure it gets plenty of attention ;-)

Just a light dusting of snow for us here in the southern states. Looks like our friend Jared, just to the north of me, got most of it.








Chris


----------



## James A

Wibbs said:


> And following on from my previous Girard Perregaux early quartz with the Tron chip dial there is this also from 72;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same movement inside, but sold by Consul. It was thought that the GP movements were only fitted to GP, JLC, Favre and Breitling, but in the last year two more makers have shown up, one a Revue and this Consul*. Both so far the only ones known. This came to me from the Bay for the price of a few pints, from a Swiss seller of parts and such like from what looked like a retired jeweller. It wasn't working and was missing the crown so after some fiddling about and sourcing of the required bits and bobs(including a circuit with the exact same date stamp) and some careful polishing, here she is in all her 70's blingtastic "glory" It's _very_ gold  It's running a little slow, maybe 2 seconds a week, I could tweak it more, but maybe leave the old girl well alone.
> 
> Interestingly for me, while GP went for a chip design to promote the idea of new technology contained within, Consul went for the IBM punchcard motif. Both would have been in the public mind of the time, but only the chip remains current today.
> 
> *unlike the other makers who stamped their name on the movement, this one is stamped Girard Perregaux. From what I've read Consul and GP were in a business relationship from the late 60's to the late 70's, so maybe they might have a record of this.


Another beautiful quartz from right at the start of production almost. Well done. I occasionally look for these around this period but to date no luck. How do you do it...have you got one of those hot tub time machines?

Regards,


----------



## James A

Quartz for me today.



Regards,


----------



## KennethRSloan




----------



## Geejam




----------



## bubba48




----------



## Wibbs

James A said:


> Another beautiful quartz from right at the start of production almost. Well done.


Thanks J, I do get lucky every so often alright and considering my spending limit is 200 quid/bucks, I do get damned lucky.  I got a NOS Longines UltraQuartz for that, ditto for the earlier posted GP "chip" dial and the Consul for less than an eighth of that. I know. Mad. There are still bargains out there especially for the rare stuff. Not even the rare stuff. In open no reserve auctions the "value" of even some well known brands/models gets a bit of a shakeup. I sourced my Omega Mariner for 210 euro and 300 euro/dollars will get one all the day long in open auction, yet dealers and many collectors think 500 and up is their "true value". Those who say ebay is dead for rarities and "bargains", I say you keep thinking that... 


> I occasionally look for these around this period but to date no luck. How do you do it...have you got one of those hot tub time machines?


Sadly not Jim A, my secret is being a cheap so and so, insomnia, obsession to the point of madness, sellers with spellcheck switched off, taking photos with camera phones from 2002, searching ebay local sites like .it, .es, .de. etc and strong drink*. Oh and sniping software. But mostly it's the strong drink. 

*another "trick" is to look through the entire watch category, leaving your search field blank, setting your limit to 200 quid or less and ending soonest. Among the shopping mall throwaway stuff, you'd be surprised what can come up. Now it's rare it happens, but it does happen.


----------



## rainbowfix

It's the last weekday of the month.... HAGWE..
Some coffee n Enicar for this morning..


----------



## Bidle

Today this nice vintage Zenith 133.8 with bumper automatic. In my opinion a watch that deserves more attention.


Zenith automatic 133.8 12 by Bidle, on Flickr


Zenith automatic 133.8 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Have a nice day all!!


----------



## Marrick

Going to the local college today for a cheap lunch from their catering department (food's good; service is usually appalling






) and will be humming:


----------



## Henry Krinkle

From 1974- pink tungsten carbide! Rado prefers to call it aubergine, but this chameleon changes from copper to pink to dark brown depending on the prevailing light conditions.

P1013966 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1013943 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1013968 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1013969 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1013971 by hankblanc, on Flickr

This one keeps time within COSC standards so last time I had it serviced I had the hacking module added.

P1013976 by hankblanc, on Flickr

View attachment 12765


----------



## sixtysix

Bulova convertible....inside comes out of case to make a small pocket watch. New Year ...old watches.


----------



## WatchNut22

Ya baby!

Rick


----------



## Tomcat1960

Henry Krinkle said:


> From 1974- pink tungsten carbide! Rado prefers to call it aubergine, but this chameleon changes from copper to pink to dark brown depending on the prevailing light conditions.
> 
> P1013966 by hankblanc, on Flickr


Man, that would suit my wrist's envy-green very well! |>|>|> ;-)

As far as I'm concerned I'll show off today with a _truly_ beautiful Seventies' Junghans:































































Junghans Automatic cal. 653 (aka DURoWe 7525/2 (INT))

A watch much loved, obviously. Its movement was pretty well worn so I had my friend Gerd revise it. Well done, Gerd! |>

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## howards4th

@sixtysix: I would love to see a picture of your Bulova convertible out of it's case. That is too cool! 
Does the crown/stem hold it in, or does it just snap in the case?

Happy Friday everyone!
1984 Seiko mod 6309-729A for me today:





















I hope everyone has a good weekend!

Chris


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## busmatt

Toronto_Time said:


>


EBEL key ring eh? Let's see the watch that goes with it

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Stewpot

One last change for February... 1958 Smiths Deluxe.

Have a lot of love for this piece for two reasons;
1) The watch was made in the borough that I live in.
2) The case was made in the city I grew up in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toronto_Time

busmatt said:


> EBEL key ring eh? Let's see the watch that goes with it
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Unfortunatley no Ebel in my collection. The keychain was in a gift bag from a chirstmas event I went to at a local jewelers.


----------



## efauser




----------



## Goula1979

recent acquisition and is getting all the wrist time.


----------



## Bodyblue

Put a new band on my everyday Accutron. I was tired of brown and black. This was not an expensive band but I like how it looks and feels so much better than some of my expensive ones. I ordered another one in black yesterday.....


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Matt_wool83




----------



## Matt_wool83

Toronto_Time said:


>


God I miss my Honda Type R (the proper 2004 model before they put a stupid conventional gear box in them). Sorry to get off topic!


----------



## Toronto_Time

Matt_wool83 said:


> God I miss my Honda Type R (the proper 2004 model before they put a stupid conventional gear box in them). Sorry to get off topic!


Im driving a 2000 Prelude with under 150000 KM. When I saw it I had to have it. Untill the harmonic balancer came off on me this morning... Oh well, looks like a weekend of wrenching for me.


----------



## Matt_wool83

Toronto_Time said:


> Im driving a 2000 Prelude with under 150000 KM. When I saw it I had to have it. Untill the harmonic balancer came off on me this morning... Oh well, looks like a weekend of wrenching for me.


Sorry to here that! A Honda fault is a rare occurrence. My Type R never skipped a beat over the 3 years I had it, which is amazing to say the way I drove it . Suppose it was designed to deal with it as it revved to 12 RPM (motorbike territory)!!


----------



## rainbowfix

Last day of the month.....


----------



## busmatt

Omega day










Lovely little watch this, it runs on the great 552 cal, 24 jewels just for three hands 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960

Gonna meet a few other watch nuts today:































































Lorett Automatic, cal. MSR T56

Best regards, and enjoy your weekends!

Tomcat


----------



## sixtysix

Enicar 17 Jewel Ultrasonic, case made from 'Duraluminum', an age hardening aluminum alloy. New Year...old watches!


----------



## Apollonaught

Saved it from the scrap heap............








Replaced the click,and balance complete and gave it little(well,not so little)polishing...................






Citizen,17 jewels,Manual wind,Miyota 8260A movement on el` cheapo strap.

Edit:forgot to mention,movement has Parashock device.Sounds cool don`t it?


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Henry Krinkle

Tomcat1960 said:


> Man, that would suit my wrist's envy-green very well! |>|>|> ;-)
> 
> As far as I'm concerned I'll show off today with a _truly_ beautiful Seventies' Junghans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junghans Automatic cal. 653 (aka DURoWe 7525/2 (INT))
> 
> A watch much loved, obviously. Its movement was pretty well worn so I had my friend Gerd revise it. Well done, Gerd! |>
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Thank you Tomcat. That's a lovely Junghans, so your wrist shouldn't get too green.

I am finishing off the month with the odd 41mm round Diastar 2/1. This case shape was introduced in 1962 but mine is likely from around 1966.

aP4080612 by hankblanc, on Flickr

DS2 by hankblanc, on Flickr

DS2 4 by hankblanc, on Flickr

DS2 2 by hankblanc, on Flickr

DS2 1 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## laikrodukas

Bodyblue said:


> Put a new band on my everyday Accutron. I was tired of brown and black. This was not an expensive band but I like how it looks and feels so much better than some of my expensive ones. I ordered another one in black yesterday.....
> 
> View attachment 3116402


We should raise some fund here in f11 for You to get some proper photo making device


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

February almost gone,today with this black green Orient 3 star...


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Bodyblue

laikrodukas said:


> We should raise some fund here in f11 for You to get some proper photo making device


Low light and taking a quick pic makes for mediocre quality. My phone is 5MP which is fine most of the time but I had it on the lower res and forgot to change it....how are these?


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Henry Krinkle: thanks! That Diastar is quite a looker!

@ bubba48: so is you "Election". Do you happen to know what's inside?

On to March!

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Marrick

Thread now closed as the March WRUW is under way!


----------

